# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  مشکل در تغییر نام دیتابیس

## ali190

باسلام و عرض خسته نباشید
دوستان در مورد تغییر نام دیتابیس یه سئوال از خدمتتون داشتم
چطور میتونم نام دیتابیسم رو در Sql Server2000 تغییر بدم
فرض بفرمائید نام دیتابیسم الات Db3 هست
میخوام اون رو به Db4 تغییر بدم
امکان داره سئوالم ابتدایی باشه ، ولی خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنید 
یاعلی

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
با استفاده از دستور sp_renamedb
مثال :

sp_renamedb ('db3','db4')

----------


## ali190

سلام جناب صادقیان
ممنون از توضیحاتتون
جناب صادقیقان حقیقتش اینه که من تا الان با sp کار نکردم
شاید خندهدار بشاه ولی من نمیدونم از این کد باید در کجا استفاده کنم
ممنون میشم این مشکلم رو یکبار برای همیشه حل بفرمائید
خیلی خیلی ممنونم
یاعلی

----------


## Galawij

خوب دوست این که فقط یک فراخوانی روال داخلی sql هست و به این صورت اجرا می شود:
CREATE PROCEDURE Datebase_Rename
AS
BEGIN
EXEC   sp_renamedb ('db3','db4')
END

----------


## unique1984

سلام
فکر نمیکنم برای یک تغییر نام ساده نیازی به sp داشته باشین.
شما فقط دستور مورد نظر رو در Query Analyzer موجود در منوی Tools ، بنویسید و بعد هم Run کنید (F5)

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
علی آقای گل همه که گفتند چه کاری انجام بدید.چرا یک سوال رو چند بار می پرسید.
اگر از نسخه 2000 استفاده می کنید Query Analyzer رو باز کرده و فقط همونی که نوشتم رو اجرا کنید.
اگر از نسخه 2005 به بالا استفاده میکنید Management Studio رو اجرا کرده و new Query رو بزنید و فقط اون کد رو بنویسید و اجرا کنید.
همین!

----------


## ali190

ممنون از پاسختون
من دستور sp_renamedb ('db3','db4') شما رو رو تو Query Analyzer  زدم ولی ارور گرفتم

----------


## pezhvakco

سلام :
این طور بنویسین در همون کوئری ها=>
sp_renamedb 'First_Name', 'New_Mame'

یا در Sp =>
EXEC sp_renamedb 'First_Name', 'New_Mame'

----------

